# Shoulder injury and having a puppy



## catgirl (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi, we are really keen to get a Havenese but I have issues with my shoulder and neck - basically hypermobility and muscular tension. Is it likely that I will make my shoulder and neck a lot worse caring for a Havanese Puppy? Or is it possible to train them young and prevent such problems? I have read about rotator cuff tears etc and it's worrying me now if a puppy is a silly idea with a pre existing shoulder issue


----------

